# Into the hellforges, take two?



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

*Into the hellforges, take two!!!*

RECRUITMENT FURTHER DOWN!!!​


Yo peoples.

Some of you will remember the hellforges rpg.

It didn't really flow well, people didn't post for various reasons and it was finally called dead.

Most unfortunate since i had an epic story planned.

This time around, i will try to change a few things that i believe caused the death.

This time, no muckin about on a ship before the action, you are cast directly into the action.

No walking around without anything to do. People who rp here (or at least how i interpreted them) likes to fight,and fight against special foes that require some thinking or just some generic powerposing.

Your missions will be much clearer.

You will be at the same power level.

You will all be from the same team, knowing eachothers from before.

___________________-

So here's the new idea, the new setting is before the fall of Sol, and you will be a group of mechanicus secutor. Warmyrmidons of inferna, members of the destroyer cult.

Needless to say, you will all be badass battle-techpriests.

If people are interested, i can fix it up. And put up a proper instruction here with a proper character sheet.

This is just to see if people is interested.

Sadly, the only character that could work from the old group is Santaires character Magos Judico Indol.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well if you do change it I would love to join although I would make some changes to Judico


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

That's fine.

Only prob if i would get the 3-5 people it would require....

Can't have a myrmidon squad with only one guy.

Plus if the other storyline would continue (unlikely) this is set in the timeline so it can still work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I wasn't involved in the first run around so I don't know what is going on, but I am always up for a good RP thread. I can more than likely count me in if you get a recruitment thread up and running.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well.

I'll give you a heads up on the story background.

And make this into the recruitment thread, or add a new one later on if need be.

______________________

The hellish realm of Inferna, the home of the Pheist legacy, the home of the flame-priests, a most destructive caste of adeptus mechanicus adepts.
A system of flaming fury, its twin suns casting the system into a constant apocalypse of flaming death, where habitable lands are few and death in the
form of burning lava or smouldering rock is plentiful.

In theese lands , to the galactic north of armaggedon the techpriests of inferna have made their home, the abundance of resources make them stay and 
produce some of the most powerful equipment in the imperium.

The history of inferna is long and full of disasters and disbelief, but in the end the faith in the Ohmnissiah has prevailed and the societies of inferna stands proud as a testament to all.

There are four forges of inferna, each on a different planet.
Inferna Primus, The Magma forge, grandest and oldest of them all, the home of the titan legion legio Inferna, masters of weaponry craftsmanship.

Inferna secundus, the inferno forge, black halls of adamantium, cut out with the most powerful melta weapons in the imperium which this forge produce.

Mundus ignatum, the flame forge, the very skies go ablaze like the sandstorms of ancient mars, the very skies molecular structure is used as base for 
the destructive promethium and incineration devices produced here.

Sol, the plasma forge, masters of plasma and artificial intelligences, delvers into the unknown.

Each equipped with an ancient cloning facility, capable of producing millions of skitarii for the inexhaustable armies of the machine god.

The titan legion, known as Legio Inferna is blessed with the fact that it is almost intact, something the adepts of the flaming forges sing praise to every day.
Numbering nearly 50 titans, the legio has cast entire systems into a flaming apocalypse.

The wardens of the infernean faith, are the destroyer adepts... the myrmidons of the inferna secutor's.
Armed with the best weapons inferna can produce, theese already lethal warriors reach levels of destructive power rivaling space marines with ease.

The symbol of inferna is a gauntlet holding a searing fire, known as "The Flaming fist of inferna." And is a common greeting, vile insult to their enemies and a symbol of the infernean faith.
The words spoken by the greatest magos ever to roam the fields of inferna spoke.
"Whenever the call is made, the flaming fist of inferna will strike the enemy at its heart, and burn them with the hottest flames,
the flames of revenge." Zachariaz Pheist, fabricator general of inferna, scion of the Ohmnissiah and his immortal prophet.

Supporting this, is the grand warfleet inferna, with many a fabled ship and possibly the largest battleship in the entire galaxy, the grand ark inferna.


In more recent times, the great ruler dissapeared.
Some say he died, some say he lives on as a machine spirit, some say he lives on in the form of his three cloned sons.

But the great ruler Zachariaz Pheist leads inferna no longer, that is the mission of the three princes of inferna.
Zarkov Pheist, Fabricator General of the magma forge, only 3 entities hold more respect and religious awe than him. Zachariaz Pheist, the fabricator general of mars and the Ohmnissiah himself.

Zaulthas Pheist, archmagos veneratus, grand warmaster of inferna, said to hold all military knowledge and skill of his father.

And Mordechai Pheist, the lost. He left for a tech quest onboard a small escort ship long ago. And have been unheard of for hundreds of years.
Said to hold all creativity and mechanical talent of his father, the lost prince return is prayed for every day.

___________________________

That was the basic story.

So what will you actually be?

Myrmidons of the mechanicus secutor, members of the destroyer cult of inferna.
When normal techpriests follow sacred paths like mandati, genetor and biologis,the techpriests following the path of the secutor follow no other path than that of destruction.

Myrmidons are mostly collected into small kill teams, a few individuals capable of spelling the doom of almost anything given the right resources and time.

________________________

Aka. Badass battle techpriests.

I want humanoid characters (no strange floating ball, or scorpion kings, not the non-chaos follower way)
I speak nothing of mechandrites of course, which can be as deadly as you like, but do follow a certain logic to mass and how it would look.

You are each given an master crafted dragon scale power armour from the magma forge, gleaming with a dark steel, rippled with bloodvessel patterns of what appears to be lava.
The suit incorporates pyrotechnics in at least one hand, allowing the hand to be set ablaze, the signature mark of the secutors of inferna.
Topping it all of is a black robe with a distinct horizontal red line at it's bottom.

You have each proven yourself in battle so you are given an master crafted Ohmnissiahn power weapon.
This is normally the classic halberd, or sometimes an axe. Very rarely is it shaped other ways.

I will follow a very basic rule of kit.
The more different kit you take, the less adept you will be at every different thing, and likewise if you only carry an halberd, odds are you are skilled enough to need no other weapon. But a few mechandrite handflamers never hurts.

You will be stationed on Sol, the plasma forge.
So plasma weapons is easy to get if you originate from Sol, depending on which forge you originate from you have an easier time with different weaponry, and easier to get hold of it storywise.

A general rule of thumb is that infernean weapons are more powerful than normal inperial counterparts. And you get access to the most potent and custom gear avaviable.

Like the melta bolter of the inferno forge.

If you ask very very nice, you can even be a psyker. (Infernas history has resulted in several offshoots in the organization)

Just expect some finger pointing to get a correct character.

Other than that it's the normal char and thread rules. No god-mod, a few lines per update minimum.

I update my RP threads a bit oddly, i reply as often as i can, and sometimes makes a big update, so being able to post often is very good.
At least being able to read up on recent events is needed on a regular basis.

You can also control another character to a certain extent, the most important rule here is that it makes sense.

I will also use enemy classes.
I don't mention any class. Nerds, destroy at will. Theese will be numerous enough to be a problem, or described as slightly harder and as such take more punishment, examples are cultists and combat servitors.

Elite: Are those beasts and creations powerful enough to pose a threat to a single individual in your group, but with some serious powerposing and/or working together, they should go down in a few actionpacked posts.
Examples would be space marines and war seritors whom are based on ogryns.

Boss: Theese characters are dudes who pose a serious threat, don't take theese lightly. They often have psychic powers, an espescially potent and lethal weapon or are just plain dangerous.
Examples, chaos sorcerers, chapter masters of lesser power and greater deamons.

Über-boss: You don't even wanna know 
Ridiculously dangerous, can destroy the entire group unless you take extreme caution.
Examples, perhaps a warlord titan or emperor titan, some other huge beast monster death causer.

And that's it, bring me some chars.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out a concept, personality and gear etc, but I'd like to join in with this, if it's okay?

Are you wanting (e.g.) to have at least one PC from each world?

I'm all for people suggesting things to my PC, as it brings in opportunities for roleplaying and involving people in your backgrounds + current actions, etc.
However, I'm not sure if I like the concept of being directed/controlled by another PC, as directed PC's are then just NPC's and there's a lot less point in actually playing.

I'm always wanting to write a good story that can fit in with people (and to help other PC's tell their own stories) and I'm very open to thoughts, comments and advice and suggestions about how to make my PC's background fit in with others'. 

My initial thoughts for my PC were:

Name:
[I don't know if I'm getting the titles correct here] Magos Verexia Laterus "Unit Six"

Forge:
Inferna Primus

Sex:
Initially born female, she abandoned such notions of 'male' and 'female' a long time and her armour shows no signs of her femininity, although her voice may betray her origin. 

Appearance:
Tall and slender, she is more like an Eldar in stature than a human. The lenses of her eye-modules have been modified to show the image of a flickering flame within. 

Beliefs:
A firm believer in the imminent return of Mordechai Pheist, Verexia thinks that Mordechai completed his quest (for whatever it was), but that he is now waiting and watching their armies to prove themselves loyal and worthy of his return.
Verexia thinks that he is waiting because he wants to share with them the secrets of the device(s) he found, but he doesn't think they are sufficiently deserving or advanced enough yet to receive his gift.
Only when a number of enemies have been stopped will he return.
[@ GM = Insert random enemies here...could be quite defined, or maybe just an unending list, or one which only reveals parts of itself at a time, like the Salamanders Marine Chapter's "Book Of Fire" which predicts their Primarch Vulkan's return? It's up to you].

Personality:
Determined to be worthy of her Prince's wisdom, Verexia fights with a zeal that few Mechanicus still possess.
Though very focussed when required, she has been known to take peculiar interest and shows fascination in weapons, both Infernean/human and Xenos.
Nothing to the point of heresy (and she has some sort of scanner to make sure they are not tained/possessed before inspection)...but she takes a great deal of pride in a well-built sidearm and (when it is safe to do so) she can lose herself in the exquisite patina and engraving of a fallen foe's weapon (or those of an ally, only when permission is given).

Wargear:
Weapon = Halberd, inlaid with green jade lightning bolts.
When needed, the whole halberd (apart from the hand-holds) can be energised, e.g. to parry other power-weapons.
Her armour is relatively plain to look at, but her gauntlets are heavier to accommodate absorbing/reinforcing materials so she doesn't accidentally cut off her hands when the handle is energised.

Some sort of chem sniffer/scanner (or maybe a very basic latent psychic power?) to detect Chaos-taint...this has to be directed and concentrated upon, ie it's not 'on' all the time and it only has a distance/area of effect of about an arm's reach in length.

Frag + Krak grenades
Laspistol (maybe a 'hot-shot' version or a standard one?) which is designed to look like an antique sawn-off shotgun.

I realise this isn't 100% finished yet, but would welcome feedback.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, so far so good.

Magos, myrmidon are both valid ranks (i'm not gonna go fluff nazi here, i created an entire system FFS)

Magma forge ey? Longing for the return on Mordechai, some cool stuff here.
The quest he is on is his tech quest, a personal pilgrimage that can last from a few years to an entire life as an fleet-based explorator magos.
All techpriests are encouraged to go on one at least once.
Magma forge has the best craftsmanship (so the master crafted weapons from there, are even more master crafted than master crafted )

If the characters are spread, it's fun, but i am not demanding anything here.

And i guess latent psychic power is the most fitting form of the chaos sniffing.
Might prove useful 

No mechandrites? Or will you be a fencer and gunman of few equals?

---------------
Oh, having stuff beeing able to go ablaze is a free upgrade, this upgrade on armour is not adviced since it will ruin your nice robes.
The halberd is often able to go ablaze.

Is it noticable that inferna's main theme is fire?


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Verexia struck me as someone like a 40K samurai...a lot more skilled and inventive with a blade, less so with a gun (maybe just BS 3 equivalent or some such?).

I think she probably has one mechadendrites for things like when she needs another hand to interface with equipment; it's just for fine manipulation and holding things, no real use in combat.
I imagine she has one servo skull to reach things which are too far away, no weapons just a circular-sawblade for cutting through things like thin wires and cables. 

As well as being able to produce fire from her left gauntlet, she can also concentrate fire from her eyes (no additional rules to whatever the normal fire does and still only works within arms' reach).

I don't know if this is too much special stuff, or not though.
I'm happy to think about how other PC's and NPC's might have met her and her history is pretty open (as I write from a point of view of even I don't know it all yet), so please let me know if there's stuff I should be putting in.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

So far, i see no problem with any of the stuff you have put in.

Just make a final entry, with all the gear added.
And then you are done.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes! I get to go BACK to the hellforges (and maybe we'll even get inside this time) I may even make a whole new character for this one.

But Klomster, what is the fate of Nils?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Nils is currently standing outside the second forge of Sol.

But since this one is based earlier on in the timeline, the fall hasn't even occured yet.

So it's gonna take a long time in-game until you guys actually get to standing outside the forge looking dumb staring at the incinerators wondering if you are gonna enter.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Name:
Myrmidon Danalar Brocorth

Forge:
Mundus ignatum

Sex:

Male

Age:

163

Appearance:
Standing 6'3" tall Danalar is a mountain of a man. Stocky and muscular Danalar's physical strength is almost unmatched in the ranks of the Myrmidons. Long black hair still adorns his head that he keeps tied in a top knot. Both of Danalar's eyes and both of his ears have been replaced with enhanced bionics that improve his senses far beyond the reaches of normal humans. 

Personality:
Danalar is a quiet, calming presence in the group. He commonly refers to himself as the glowing coals in the fire. Slow burning, but with the right provocation can create the largest flames. His quiet and calm demeanor is lost when he enters battle where he becomes a bastion of raging fury, laying waste to all that come against him. He rarely speaks, but when he does they are words that the others find hard to ignore as he applies simple logic and vast experience to everything that he comes against. 

Background:

Born on the Forgeworld of Mundus Ignatum, Danalar showed an early disposition for tech work. By the age of 5 he was working in his fathers mechanics shop, and building both vehicles and weapons on his own, his skills instinctual, without need for instruction. At 12 he was taken in to the tech priesthood and taught the skills of Blessed Ohmnissiah. His propensity to fiery temper marked him early on for selection as a Myrmidon, and after close to two decades in training in that order, at the age of 45, he was inducted into that order. He has founght in many campaigns and defended many forge Worlds from the enemies that assail them, and he vast experience on the field of battle has earned him many accolades, though Danalar forgets them almost as soon as he receives them. His satisfaction and enjoyment solely lying in the act of war. 


Wargear:
Weapon = Halberd, inlaid with Azure flames
Danalar's left gauntlet can ignite as with most other myrmidon's, however it has been modified to allow Danalar to use it as a heavy flamer. He also has two mechandrites that are able to wield handflamers, as well as energize to act as power weapons in close combat.

Frag + Krak grenades

Let me know if I need to change anything Kolm.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Here he is. I am happy to make changes if you want me to

Name: Archmagos Judico Indol ‘The Lord of Fire’

Age: 1583

Forge: Magma Forge

Personality: Judico has a fine tactical mindset but will give up all plans to rescue damaged machinery. He is surprisingly aloof even for a Techpriest and almost all his body is bionics. He rarely speaks and when he does his voice is little more than a whisper. He does not feel any emotions save pain, loyalty and anger. However even these emotions are almost non-existent although when they do surface the result is spectacular and terrifying at the same time. He possesses a strong belief in the divinity of the Omnissiah and so treats every piece of machinery as if it contains a part of his God.

Appearance: Tall and well built, almost Judico's entire body is finely crafted bionics. He wears the typical dragon scale power armour of the Myrmidons only his is more finely crafted than many of his counterparts due to his high rank and he is unique in yet another way that sets him apart from almost every other Infernean Techpriest. He rarely wears his robes when in battle, preferring to show his armour in all its glory. This is also because he has a unique suit of armour. Unlike most Techpriests who only have one hand that can be set on fire he can set his whole suit of armour can be set on fire. This has given him the title ‘The Lord of Fire’.

His servo harness is normally curled up on his back, appearing to be a huge black beetle. He carries his bolt pistol in a holster at his left hip and when he is not holding it in his grip he carries his stave in a case slung over his shoulder. Even when going without his armour he wears a black hood that covers his face in shadow. His face is also covered by a ceramite mask that only shows his 2 bionic eyes. The mask has the mechanicus cog carved into it. The carving is filled with brass. Beneath the mask his face only contains a small amount of flesh. The rest is gleaming plasteel with the inner workings exposed

History: Judico was born and will probably die on a forge world. He worked as a menial for many years always hoping that the tech priest would choose him to join their ranks. Those years were hard but Judico considered them worth it for after 20 of them he was chosen to become a Techpriest. He remained a low level Techpriest for 10 years. He rose up the ranks after an incident that left him broken and close to death. His lungs had been removed and his torso damaged beyond repair. His arms and his right leg were either torn off or so damaged as to be unrecognisable but he had managed to hold off his foe for long enough giving time for help to arrive.

The item he had been defending had been an STC (Standard Template Construct). He was elevated to the rank of Magos after this event and remained one for many years. He joined the Myrmidon battle group upon his return and is the oldest member of that elite group of Techpriests. He has a brother named Kylar, also of the Myrmidon battle group. After several successful missions as a member of the battle group he was elevated to the rank of Archmagos and yet more of his humanity was stripped away and replaced with sanctified metal.

Now he is the oldest member of the Myrmidons and the longest serving member.

Equipment: 
Dragon scale power armour
Power stave-This is a long staff that can be set on fire. It is also tipped with sharpened double edged blade on both sides that can be energised. The haft is formed of plasteel bonded with ceramite, the same mix used in the construction of terminator armour. This means that it is strong enough to block power weapons.
Servo harness-This is a lighter version than the one used by Techmarines of the Adeptus Astartes. It utilizes 2 small plasma cutters and 2 more arms tipped with whirring chainblades.
Mechandrites-Judico utilizes 10 of these. They snake out from his sleeves and most are tipped with tiny drills that utilize plasma to increase their effectiveness. This makes them rather dangerous close combat weapons
Bolt pistol

Other: His heart and lungs are bionics alongside his eyes, most of his face, his torso, his arms and his right leg.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm working on a character. How does a lumbering oaf with a heavy weapon sound?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

As close to your normal characters as you can possibly get in this rp. Speaking of which *reads several of Krak's best characters* you seem to have no sense of character uniqueness. Every single one is either a blood crazed Khorne worshipper or a blood crazed Emperor worshipper. :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire said:


> As close to your normal characters as you can possibly get in this rp. Speaking of which *reads several of Krak's best characters* you seem to have no sense of character uniqueness. Every single one is either a blood crazed Khorne worshipper or a blood crazed Emperor worshipper. :laugh:


What about Rupert uh? he was an overweight ork obsessed with instead of blood-crazed.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Fine, I'll give you that but he was still insane and obsessed with something that involved killing people


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, karaks characters might not always be the most inspired, at least he wants to hang out and have a good time with us here on the plasma forge.

A big oaf with a big gun... what gun?
And preferably not an oaf, he doesn't have to be genius but the general intelligence or at least their smarts should be considerably higher than most of us.

Let's see, judico is back and...... OMG'S!!! He's crazy! Let's read.......
Not too bad, i like it. I can buy the longest living secutor.

Since Zaulthas is only an honorary member, but few in the entirety of imperium is older than some of the infernean society.

Zaulthas for one was bossing around armies during the 6th black crusade, he was old then and still going strong. :wink:

Then we have a big one..... kewl.
Flame forge, very fitting.

The artisans could easily create those fine weapons of yours Midge. We have another good one.

It's just now i realise that it's a bit odd that Judico Mk2 is not from flame forge, but people change, just coz he is from magma doesn't mean he'll go around doing only master crafted stuff.
Flames baby 

Seeing as we seem to have..... 3 warpriests of inferna, bringers of most woeful, destructive and flaming death possible.

Possibly one more if you make a good character Karak. 
The loadout is a good idea, myrmidons totally respect the art of heavy weaponry.

Carrying a multimelta, or perhaps a plasma cannon?
With auto-stabilizers, retractable mount.

Just remember, don't make a gun with a character, make a character with a gun.
I totally understand your way of making a character for roleplays.

POP, a cool concept, and then you put it too stats, give it some personality traits and some background.

Oh and Santaire, i guess i know what happened to your brother  :wink:
Wait? Oldest at 125? Nah, your'e not even middle age  Change that detail and you're good to go!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, that was my idea about his brother and it is over and done with now. Well, it will be over and done with in what, 50 years?

PS. 247 old enough for you Klomster


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Reaching middle age 

Try adding a zero, then we have an ancient warrior.

Just remember that such an ancient warrior would probably be a leader of the secutors, and this is about a group of secutor "agents" in search for better words.

You are a group of guys sent out to do dirty work, you are the kind of guys sent when space marines would sent terminators aboard a space hulk.

So, you are not expendable, but you shouldn't be to important.
I totally think the idea of beeing an ancient and well renowned warrior is cool, and you should be, but perhaps not the most famous.
But i can be reasoned with. I take cash  (A reason why you're not a leader of the secutors?)

Oh, and you will see very soon where in the timeline this is :biggrin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

How about 1583?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah that's cool.

But why is he not the leader of the organisation (you don't want that, it's more writing reports than actual action.)

Plus i guess you will be the operational sergeant in the group, or the "tribune".
Someone in the group might even be a centurius. It's basically a veteran myrmidon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So where we at with this bad boy? Do we need more people or should we get this party started?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, i thought you had abandoned me 

But i can rip up an action thread, just gonna see how many shows up.

It seems Karak won't be joining us, sad, but oh well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am still game if others are.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw your post in the action thread Kolm and I promise I will be getting a post up tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry about the double post, but I got my post up in the action thread up as promised.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Query: Do you want to carry on talking for a while, jump to a taster situation or get on with the main story right away? /Query.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Taster would be good. It will give us a feel for how the other characters work.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

A taster would be good but don't have it as long as it was the last time


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't worry 

I try to learn from my mistakes.

Btw santaire, how do you respond to your brother?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It's interesting how my rp's seem to die away before i even start them 

Come on guys, the intercom is sounding. Anyone gonna pick up?
Or do anything?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry mate, been a bit busy and was kinda hoping someone else would post too. I can pick it up if no one else is going to.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So is anyone else still in on this RP or has it been declared dead?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Really sorry guys, I have been really busy lately. I will try to get a post up. It may not be as good as some of my posts but I will try.

Edit: Just read the classes of enemies properly. Klomster you psycho, how the hell are we gonna deal with an warlord class titan, let alone Emperor class. There's a reason there are only like three operational Emperor class titans. If you play the board game then you know how the standard board is 48". That's about the size of their foot in model terms


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Edit: Just read the classes of enemies properly. Klomster you psycho, how the hell are we gonna deal with an warlord class titan, let alone Emperor class. There's a reason there are only like three operational Emperor class titans. If you play the board game then you know how the standard board is 48". That's about the size of their foot in model terms


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :laugh: I thought the same thing, but then said..... Well that should be fun.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ey, i never said you would be fighting one 

Just note that you are in some serious brown shit if i throw one boss at that level against you.

(PLus, fighting an imperator is tricky, but with tactics and fighting on your terms and not its you can win.)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As promised Kolm, I have made a post.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Great, i'm thinking about adding a posting date requirement.

Any ideas of length?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Do it weekly, its the easiest way. If you want to extend then just add another week. If you see that everyone posted just post after that so you don't have to wait a whole week.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

komanko said:


> Do it weekly, its the easiest way. If you want to extend then just add another week. If you see that everyone posted just post after that so you don't have to wait a whole week.


I second what Komanko said, and I will use my own RP as an example:

I require at leas a paragraph, or a good seven sentences per update, though more is encouraged. I have found that when writing my updates I try to give them plenty of material to work with so that it is almost impossible to cover it all in the minimum post requirement. 

I typically do a week between updates, but I am pretty sensitive to the needs of my players. If you need an extension I provide that. After all this is a game, on an internet forum, for fun. If the deadline is causing headaches for some players, its no skin off of my back to wait a couple of days so that they can continue to participate. I try and post a reminder about 2 days before the next planned update, just so anyone who may need some more time to work out a post can ask for that extension. I have found that having a deadline really keeps people involved, and the story moving forward.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, it's decided.

From now on, THURSDAYS are the official update day.
Why? Coz i felt like it.

So inform the masses, you have until thursday to post a cool/epic/good update.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh well, as i said it's thursday and time for update.

Let's see if this weekly thing can get you peeps going!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will try to get a post up in the next day or two.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be getting a post up tomorrow


----------

